# Possible Cere Overgrowth, Looking For Advice!



## Wrenmatsu (Jul 5, 2016)

Hey there--

This is one of my girls, Pondy! She's still her normal happy, healthy self, but I've noticed her cere's been crusting over a bit more than usual this past month.

Since we simply rescued her from a family that had already rescued her from another family, we know nothing of her age or her actual sex, but I've had her for over a year now, so I know she's at least a year old, and just sort of guessed at her sex, haha.

I grabbed her when I'd thought her cere was grown over her nostril to take a closer look, and took a couple pictures. I read up a bit on hyperkeratosis, but she doesn't have a horn or anything like that like some of the other pictures I've seen, just a really big dark, almost black bump on the one side of her cere.

I saw one forum that suggested a warm spray, and she refuses to bathe, so I did dab her face a little bit with lukewarm water and dried her off.

Is the growth normal, should I be concerned, or is there a point when I should be concerned? Also is there something I should to combat the overgrowth, or anything I can do, for that matter?

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

To me, her cere looks pretty normal! It is very dark, but that is nothing to be concerned about--my girl gets a very dark cere as well. 

From what I can see, her nostrils are clear, which is that good :thumbsup: I would just keep an eye on her and ensure that no overgrowing of the nostrils does happen


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I agree with starling. And that brown colour shows that she is definitely a female.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your little girl's cere looks normal.
It's good you are watching to ensure the nare(s) do not become blocked by the crustiness when she is in breeding condition.

Ensuring your budgies have a healthy diet will go a long way to ensure their overall health, happiness and longevity.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-die...ttlebones-mineral-blocks-manu-clay-roses.html*


----------

